# Just a tease



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

Putting together a new(to me) plow truck. I wont post pictures of the truck until it is complete with plow. Here is a few of how I am getting ready for that and a v-box salter.









NOVA X1100 LED's









Switchs mounted in dash.









Hidden quick connect for light bar.









Front airshocks









Made for Bilstein by Firestone


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

Air compressor mounted under rear seat in a Du-Ha box.









Air control mounted under dash. Dual switch gauge to a 150 PSI. Has the extra lead in the glove box for a quick connect hose.









Tee fitting at firewall from front shocks.









2 extra rear leafs to handle the weight of v-box filled









Leveling kit from Cognito. 2 hour install after shocks.

Thanks to George at Wicked Warnings for staying until midnight to install the lights and air compressor and lines to shocks. Not only professional in looks but professionally done as well.


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

Rear









Front
Hopefully with the salter loaded it will be a even match.









What it looks like standing next to it looking down


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

After doing all of that are you going to do Gussets on the front upper control arm mount? I'm just assuming since you've beefed up the suspension a lot already- that thing is going to be a beast!


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

plowguy43;1049352 said:


> After doing all of that are you going to do Gussets on the front upper control arm mount? I'm just assuming since you've beefed up the suspension a lot already- that thing is going to be a beast!


Right now, no. Mainly want to prevent pre-mature suspension wear on the front and pick it up a couple of inches. If I see any sign of cracks or anything bending on the mounts I will probably go with some sort of gusset but as of now it is ready for the plow install.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

So you dumped the dodge? Can we get a hint on whats gonna be hangin off the front?
Looks good so far!


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

WilliamOak;1049367 said:


> So you dumped the dodge? Can we get a hint on whats gonna be hangin off the front?
> Looks good so far!


Still have the Dodge. If I could afford it I would keep for a back-up as it is still a great truck. Just came across something I didn't wanna pass up. It will be on sale before the winter.

BOSS will most likely be going on the front. Although I am really impressed with the Fisher XLS I looked at. Wish I had more experience with their product is all. Will be going with a trip edge no matter what I get as I am tired of the full board trip. The large lots I do the truck likes to build up speed and it is hell when I trip @ over 30 mph.


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

REAPER;1049363 said:


> Right now, no. Mainly want to prevent pre-mature suspension wear on the front and pick it up a couple of inches. If I see any sign of cracks or anything bending on the mounts I will probably go with some sort of gusset but as of now it is ready for the plow install.


After all the frame cracking issues with these trucks you're going to skip welding in the tiny gussets that prevent the problem? I'm looking forward to seeing it done, but you should seriously consider the gussets. Do a search for cracked Chevy frames if you haven't already. It's probably worth a few $ to do it now.

Hurry up and finish so we can see it!


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Very nice Reaper! Where did ya get the Cognito kit from??


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

Mark13;1049425 said:


> Very nice Reaper! Where did ya get the Cognito kit from??


Right from Cognito direct. 
http://www.cognitomotorsports.com/store/page36.html
Morons on e-bay advertise as in stock but they do not have. 2 times trying through e-bay both guys had to cancel my order because they e-mailed me saying they were out of stock. Even tho the e-bay page they say 4 in stock!!!

So instead of letting them use my money just to drop ship to me I went direct to the source.
I also got 2 extra ball joints in case one or both go bad I have em on hand.

No torsion bar key replacement either. The control arms and cranking stock keys half way brought it up 2 1/2 inches.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

I would agree with affekonig, it would not take much to guesset it. Good insurance.
Robert


----------



## shott8283 (Feb 17, 2008)

if you dont mind me asking what do you have into that air suspension , money wise.

reason why i ask i am going to be putting in on-board-air on my truck and figured it would be smart to put in the front bags.


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

shott8283;1049547 said:


> if you dont mind me asking what do you have into that air suspension , money wise.
> 
> reason why i ask i am going to be putting in on-board-air on my truck and figured it would be smart to put in the front bags.


Shocks
http://www.suspensionconnection.com/cgi-bin/suscon/1003.html?id=Prb8fifG

Compressor
http://www.suspensionconnection.com/cgi-bin/suscon/2219.html

All American made with a lifetime warranty.

I installed the shocks and had George from http://wickedwarnings.com/ install the pump/switch and run the lines at a very reasonable cost.


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

rob_cook2001;1049545 said:


> I would agree with affekonig, it would not take much to guesset it. Good insurance.
> Robert


After looking online and talking to my mechanic I am going to pass on gussets. I do not take it off road nor rock climb with it. I may take it to a good fishing spot a few times a year that requires driving off pavement but not the type of 4 wheeling some would do.

I have not seen the frame cracking issue with plow/work trucks unless I am reading in the wrong places. If you provide a link I will look into it more but as of now I don't see a issue with it.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

REAPER;1049560 said:
 

> I have not seen the frame cracking issue with plow/work trucks unless I am reading in the wrong places. If you provide a link I will look into it more but as of now I don't see a issue with it.


Sounds like someone hasn't been following along....don't say we didn't warn you. 

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=75634

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=93368

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=48956

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=79407

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=68880

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=67234

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=67168

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=97545


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Do a general search of the forum up top. Just search frame crack- its pretty much just chevy/gmc's and a simple $100 weld in gusset will prevent it. If/when I buy a chevy it'll be the first thing I do to it.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Great job!

What was the reason as to not putting bags in the back since you already got the compressor and bags in the front?

I've had a snoway mega rev 1000 lbs blade, on the front of my Dmax and did some serious plowing and I dont have any cracks... I wouldnt be worried or concerned about it...


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

B&B;1049567 said:


> Sounds like someone hasn't been following along....don't say we didn't warn you.


DAMN! I trust your advice and knowledge on everything I have read from you so now you spook me!!! I will check em out.



Triple L;1049576 said:


> Great job!
> 
> What was the reason as to not putting bags in the back since you already got the compressor and bags in the front?
> 
> I've had a snoway mega rev 1000 lbs blade, on the front of my Dmax and did some serious plowing and I dont have any cracks... I wouldnt be worried or concerned about it...


I did not put bags in the back because after you install em you are not suppose to lift the truck letting the wheels hang after. If the job requires you to lift the truck by the frame then the bags must be un-installed or they will rip. That means every visit to the wrench for something where it has to be on the lift they would have to have the mount removed from the lower or upper mounts. This info/warning is on their website and in the instructions. Plus 2 extra leafs was cheaper and looks more stock.

Cops around here have always been pr1cks and I would rather they not notice add ons to help a over loaded truck. I may even stick some 3500 badges on it replacing the 2500HD on there now. Lame brains even gave my wife a $75 ticket for a non working rear lic plate light. In the past this would have been a warning ticket or go to court to prove it was fixed and it was dismissed.

Going to court almost cost me $175 for court costs and the initial cost of the ticket!


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Triple L;1049576 said:


> I've had a snoway mega rev 1000 lbs blade, on the front of my Dmax and did some serious plowing and I dont have any cracks... I wouldnt be worried or concerned about it...


Odd, we were all under the impression that your Revo spent the whole winter at the repair shop....



REAPER;1049624 said:


> DAMN! I trust your advice and knowledge on everything I have read from you so now you spook me!!! I will check em out.


 Wasn't meant as a scare tactic, only to be informative so you can go proactive instead of reactive. It's far more costly to fix it after it's broke than to prep it so it doesn't before hand. If you plan to load it heavy on both ends it won't be IF it will ever break, but simply when. So a $100 (or less) proactive fix now or a very costly repair later... ultimately it's your choice.


----------



## Polarisrider (Sep 4, 2009)

hey how do you like that Du-ha box. I wanted to get one but didnt know how well they fit or quality of them. Where did you get it, I have only seen them in cabelas and they were a little pricey. How much did that set u back?


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

B&B;1049635 said:


> Odd, we were all under the impression that your Revo spent the whole winter at the repair shop....


I should have said between my Revo's and the contractor series blade and the TONS of highway Km's driving back and forth to the repair shop all winter, The truck held together fine... Thanks Tips


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

haha, I was waiting for some sort of something! Glad no one disappointed!


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

> I did not put bags in the back because after you install em you are not suppose to lift the truck letting the wheels hang after. If the job requires you to lift the truck by the frame then the bags must be un-installed or they will rip. That means every visit to the wrench for something where it has to be on the lift they would have to have the mount removed from the lower or upper mounts. This info/warning is on their website and in the instructions. Plus 2 extra leafs was cheaper and looks more stock.


i have bags on the back of 3 of our 4 trucks and will be installing them on any other truck we get from here on out. i hear ya on the jacking up the rear end thing, i will be looking into axle straps to solve this problem.


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

Polarisrider;1049639 said:


> hey how do you like that Du-ha box. I wanted to get one but didnt know how well they fit or quality of them. Where did you get it, I have only seen them in cabelas and they were a little pricey. How much did that set u back?


http://www.jcwhitney.com/under-seat/behind-the-seat-storage-and-guncase-consoles/p2017728.jcwx

I love this thing. Without a tool box in back because of short bed this will work perfect. Fit is exact and it looks stock.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

B&B;1049635 said:


> Odd, we were all under the impression that your Revo spent the whole winter at the repair shop....


Hee hee hee ...


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

REAPER;1049624 said:


> DAMN! I trust your advice and knowledge on everything I have read from you so now you spook me!!! I will check em out.
> 
> I did not put bags in the back because after you install em you are not suppose to lift the truck letting the wheels hang after. If the job requires you to lift the truck by the frame then the bags must be un-installed or they will rip. That means every visit to the wrench for something where it has to be on the lift they would have to have the mount removed from the lower or upper mounts. This info/warning is on their website and in the instructions. Plus 2 extra leafs was cheaper and looks more stock.
> 
> ...


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

So can the compressor in the du-ha box be used for other things? Blowing up tires,etc?


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

GMCHD plower;1050892 said:


> So can the compressor in the du-ha box be used for other things? Blowing up tires,etc?


Yes.

George @ Wicked Warnings installed a hose off the switch to the glove box. I have a quick connect on it for a regular air hose.

Later down the road I may add a air tank for a impact or air horns or something like that.


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

REAPER;1051205 said:


> Yes.
> 
> George @ Wicked Warnings installed a hose off the switch to the glove box. I have a quick connect on it for a regular air hose.
> 
> Later down the road I may add a air tank for a impact or air horns or something like that.


That would be cool. I ask because I want to install bags on our (my truck once i get my license) 09 GMC. I wonderif you install the compressor/ tank in a tool box in the bed if you could install a retractable hose reel?


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

GMCHD plower;1051298 said:


> That would be cool. I ask because I want to install bags on our (my truck once i get my license) 09 GMC. I wonderif you install the compressor/ tank in a tool box in the bed if you could install a retractable hose reel?


I am sure you could rig up a hose/reel. 1st you would want a tank though. Just running it off the switch on from the compressor is only good to air up a tire or blow up a air mattress or something. If you plan on running any sort of tool off it or horn you need the tank.

I would not mount the compressor in back unless you can be sure of nice dry air pumping in. That is why I mounted the whole thing inside the truck so I have dry air going in. Winter or even spring and summer with humidity would cause premature rusting inside the compressor components.


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

Ahh never thought of that..


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

Does the compressor have an air dryer?


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

GMCHD plower;1051298 said:


> That would be cool. I ask because I want to install bags on our (my truck once i get my license) 09 GMC. I wonderif you install the compressor/ tank in a tool box in the bed if you could install a retractable hose reel?


MackMan has that setup on his ford, there's pictures some where on here


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

DareDog;1051492 said:


> MackMan has that setup on his ford, there's pictures some where on here


Ok thanks... If you happen to find them can you post a link here? Computers down so I'm stuck using my iPod and searching with it is a hassle.


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

I've only beenable to find one pic and it was a quick connect on the outside. Sorry to hijack the thread :[


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

Any pic's of the whole truck yet?


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

Not until I at least get a plow mounted but probably not until salter and plow are together.


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

Finally got the mount bolted up. Now I need the truck-side plow wiring.









2004 Chevy 2500 HD , Need 13 pin truck side wiring minus the headlight adapters as those came with the mount.

Anyone have one wanting to sell?


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

The anticipation is killing me here reaper.....i think this truck is going to look similar to mine.....You running a v this year? Really like what you did with the shocks...going to do my mine this week


----------



## JDWalkbehind (Oct 14, 2007)

very cool. you need some pics of the whole truck now!


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

tls22;1107137 said:


> The anticipation is killing me here reaper.....i think this truck is going to look similar to mine.....You running a v this year? Really like what you did with the shocks...going to do my mine this week


Pic of whole truck soon hahahaha. 
Would like to see those lights on your truck tho!


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

Some said it couldn't be done.

75 gallon Brine tank for pre-wet system.









Attached to new SP8500









Sticks out this much from short bed.









Switch's as of now.









*ANY* ideas would be appreciated for what to do with my control boxes! :redbounce


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

bracket and bolt into floor with the controls facing the roof.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

REAPER;1122153 said:


> Pic of whole truck soon hahahaha.
> Would like to see those lights on your truck tho!


Nice v-box set-up.....got the shock ext and light installed last week...the lights where the biggest pita ever...lol never again


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

Pristine PM ltd;1122166 said:


> bracket and bolt into floor with the controls facing the roof.


Looks like the easiest option. Looking to build a box or something I think still not sure. I have a large cup holder that gets mounted there as well for big Gatorade bottles and large coffee cup. The stock holders just are not big enough in size. 



tls22;1122201 said:


> Nice v-box set-up.....got the shock ext and light installed last week...the lights where the biggest pita ever...lol never again


A easy job is never appreciated later. Now you can stand back, look at the lights and brag on what you accomplished. Plus you can give others advice now.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

REAPER;1122228 said:


> A easy job is never appreciated later. Now you can stand back, look at the lights and brag on what you accomplished. Plus you can give others advice now.


lol.....they look very sharp....and gives a whole new look to my truck...thanks again. I think about it now...i would have did the job in alot of diff ways.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

I saw the truck! Well it was dark, but i saw the truck and light set up.


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

RBRONKEMA GHTFD;1122245 said:


> I saw the truck! Well it was dark, but i saw the truck and light set up.


You saw it in the dark tho! :laughing:

I had the Western tailgate on it just to be ready if I had to be. That is off (on only 3 days) and the v-box is in! NO MORE BAGS FOR THIS OLD MAN!!!

Plus I have 2 new 5 LED light box strobes for the back of the salter and 2 LED flood lights for reverse that will be installed as well.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

REAPER;1122253 said:


> You saw it in the dark tho! :laughing:
> 
> I had the Western tailgate on it just to be ready if I had to be. That is off (on only 3 days) and the v-box is in! NO MORE BAGS FOR THIS OLD MAN!!!
> 
> Plus I have 2 new 5 LED light box strobes for the back of the salter and 2 LED flood lights for reverse that will be installed as well.


whats your air pressure in the tires? put it in ur sig please


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

Looks good. I see you have the airbags. I just bought the firestone kit with compresser. I have a 4" rear block and the extended long bracket they supply isnt big enough to reach the axle. So Looks like Ill need to weld it to work.


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

tls22;1122255 said:


> whats your air pressure in the tires? put it in ur sig please


I run 5515805823.99936 nanobar's of tire pressure.


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

ultimate plow;1122256 said:


> Looks good. I see you have the airbags. I just bought the firestone kit with compresser. I have a 4" rear block and the extended long bracket they supply isnt big enough to reach the axle. So Looks like Ill need to weld it to work.


Air shocks only up front. 2 extra leaf springs. Super duty anti sway bar, heavy duty shocks and Timbrens in back. wesport


----------



## Jelinek61 (Mar 16, 2009)

So you mean 80 psi. hahaha. Nice truck...I think. Pic Time?????


----------



## GLSS22 (Dec 31, 2007)

Great to see your V-box! No more stacking countless pallets for me! Hopefully we will get a salting event and ill get to see your truck all rigged up. Keep the pics coming!


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

Knockah22;1127829 said:


> Great to see your V-box! No more stacking countless pallets for me! Hopefully we will get a salting event and ill get to see your truck all rigged up. Keep the pics coming!


My son said the same thing about the salt bags. 
If you are @ the shop early next week I may come by just to spray some cal fluid and get ready. I am going to want to drive the church again and get written address' for the places.


----------



## GLSS22 (Dec 31, 2007)

Tanks still need to be aggitated, I dont know when we will be at the shop, so call ahead just to be sure someone is there. Did you get both a pre-wet and anti ice system?


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

Knockah22;1130027 said:


> Tanks still need to be aggitated, I dont know when we will be at the shop, so call ahead just to be sure someone is there. Did you get both a pre-wet and anti ice system?


Yes. 
Same system as he has on that flatbed. 3 nozzels on each side of the spinner and one in the chute.


----------

